# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Radio link βλάβη

## john-k

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω ένα ραδιο λινκ στους 900 και βγάζει φύσημα και στο στέρο mode αλλά και στο mono mode.Ti να φταίει? Αν μπορείτε παιδιά πείτε καμιά γνώμη γιατί ειναι πολύ σπαστικό να ακούς τη μουσική μαζί με το φύσημα.Το λινκ ειναι το siel EXC14.
Eυχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## RFΧpert

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω ένα ραδιο λινκ στους 900 και βγάζει φύσημα και στο στέρο mode αλλά και στο mono mode.Ti να φταίει? Αν μπορείτε παιδιά πείτε καμιά γνώμη γιατί ειναι πολύ σπαστικό να ακούς τη μουσική μαζί με το φύσημα.Το λινκ ειναι το siel EXC14.
> Eυχαριστώ πολύ.


Μηπως εχεις και τιποτα κεραιες κινητης σχετικα κοντα στον δεκτη? 
Φιλε, λινκ FM στους 900 και απορεις γιατι "φυσαει"? GSM Spectrum band σου λεει τιποτα?

----------


## amiga

Πόσα db λήψη έχεις;
  Αν δεν έχεις τα επαρκή τότε : δοκιμάζεις άλλο δέκτη η με πεδιόμετρο (με φίλτρο στην είσοδο). Αν στο πεδιόμετρο είναι όλα οκ τότε φταίει ο δέκτης , σε αντίθετη περίπτωση το πρόβλημα είναι η στον πομπό ή στην κεραία του πομπού. Κάνε αυτά και μετά βλέπουμε αναλόγως.
  Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις κοντά κινητή.
  Αν κλίσεις τον πομπό και ακούς μπζζζζ μπζζζζ στο δέκτη και όχι καθαρό φύσημα ή αν με το πεδιόμετρο βρεις σήματα κινητής τηλεφωνίας στην συχνότητα σου άλλαξε συχνότητα. Θα σου πρότεινα να το πας 860 ~ 880 MHz θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα. Αν η πόλη σου ΔΕΝ έχει αεροδρόμιο ακόμα καλύτερα είναι 980 ~ 1000 MHz.
  Σε κάθε περίπτωση η εκπομπή εκεί απαγορεύεται και δεν νομιμοποιείται λόγω του ότι η περιοχή αυτή δεν προβλέπεται για ραδιοζεύξεις.
  Αααα και για να μειώσεις την παρεμβολή που δέχεσαι αλλά και τις πιθανές παρεμβολές που προξενείς πρέπει να έχεις όσο το δυνατό κατευθυνόμενες κεραίες.

----------

